# ListView Spalten auslesen



## nils31 (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ersma vorneweg: hab schon im Forum gesucht, aber nichts passendes gefunden.
Frage: Habe ein ListView mit zwei Spalten (Vorname, Nachname) und möchte, dass die jeweiligen Namen, die ich markiere, in einer separaten Form in zwei Textfeldern wieder ausgegeben werden, damit man sie ggf. verändern kann (falls man sich verschrieben hat).

Hiermit werden die Daten von zwei anderen Textfeldern an die Listbox übergeben. (Hab ich übrigens auch hier aus dem Forum, weiss leider nicht mehr, wer mir geholfen hat. Auf diesem Wege nochmals ein herzliches Dankeschön  )

Form.ListView.ListItems.Add(1) = eingabeVorname.Text
Form.ListView.ListItems(1).SubItems(1) = eingabeNachname.Text

Wenn ich jetzt die Daten mit:

neueForm.ausgabeVorname.Text = Form.Listview.ListItems(1).Text

auslese, bekomme ich nur die erste Spalte angezeigt. Jegliche Versuche, die zweite Spalte anzusprechen (Form.Listview.listitems(1).subitems(1).text etc.) sind fehlgeschlagen. Inzwischen bin ich mit meinem, eh schon spärlichen Latein sehr am ende. Weiss da jemand weiter?

Ich danke euch für euer bemühen!


----------



## Shakie (2. Juli 2005)

Einfach das Subitem so auslesen:

```
Irgendwas = Form.Listview.listitems(1).subitems(1)
```
Also einfach das "text" weglassen.


----------



## nils31 (3. Juli 2005)

nee, oder... ich sitze stundenlang davor, wälze foren und tipp mir nen ast und dann liegts nur an dem *** .text... HAHA

Vielen Dank shakie, du ermöglichst mir hiermit wieder erholsame nächte!


----------

